# I want big brakes 4x100



## 95Golf (Apr 21, 2003)

ok, either i want to swap for 5 lug, and big, the best most economical way, 
ooor!! I want to keep the 4 luggers but I want bigger brakes, I have corrado brakes on there now, they were a pain in the ass, I want big brakes, and also what size rear disk should i do? what is the easies way to do them?? Thanks- somebody tell me what you have that is 4 100 but stops like a champ, going on a 4 door golf................with a vr and some boost in the mail!


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (95Golf)*

dont quote me unless I am right, lol but I heard the Audi 5000 had dual piston calipers... 4x100...that was my next mod for my 95 Golf... check my signature, nothing special. I still had the 2.0 after 150,000 I was waiting for the engine to die before I went VR6... good luck


----------



## Pa5.5at (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (VWGolfA4)*

They are called Audi Gerling(sp?) brakes. They are dual piston 11" brake kit. Kinda hard to come buy and cost around $500, but definetly sick. 
For those budget minded individuals, such as myself, the G60 Corrado option is a rasonable alternative. 11" 4x100 Rotors & Single piston callipers that bolt right on without changing the master cylinder or brake lines. You can usually find this kit for around $75-100 used.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (golfkart)*









Brembo 4pot, 305x28mm 4x100. (12.2inchx1.12inch.)
Min 16inch!
When you have a 256x20 or 280x20 than VW has brackets and it's a bold right on job.
Only you have to seek for a Seat dealer, this brake is used on the Seat Ibiza Curpa R! (wheelhub is Golf2/corrado)
But this Brembo 4pot is very standart, volvo/porsche/renault are using the big one.


_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 7:55 PM 5-24-2003_


_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 7:56 PM 5-24-2003_


----------



## Evilclown (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (VWGolfA4)*

The 5000 did indeed have Girling 60 dual-piston calipers, but it was a 5-lug car.
Here'ssome good stuff, including an 11" Wilwood 4-piston kit: http://www.rpiequipped.com/braking.htm
Don't know how much you're looking to spend, though.


_Modified by Evilclown at 4:41 PM 5-24-2003_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (Evilclown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evilclown* »_The 5000 did indeed have Girling 60 dual-piston calipers, but it was a 5-lug car.

Yes, but the caliper carrier and calipers will bolt up to A2/A3 suspension, and you can use them with 4 lug 11.0" rotors from the G60 Corrado.
BTW, the dual piston Audi calipers look kind of cool, but they are really very heavy. You might also need a bigger master cylinder to use the dual piston Audi calipers. IMHO, those calipers aren't really much of an upgrade, just an expensive change that uses expensive pads and weighs enough to hurt handling.


_Modified by Racer_X at 3:03 PM 5-25-2003_


----------



## Evilclown (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_BTW, the dual piston Audi calipers look kind of cool, but they are really very heavy. You might also need a bigger master cylinder to use the dual piston Audi calipers. IMHO, those calipers aren't really much of an upgrade, just an expensive change that uses expensive pads and weighs enough to hurt handling.

Agree 100%. If you're looking to do an 11" upgrade and aren't happy with the single-piston VW pinchers, a completely aftermarket kit like Wilwoods or Brembos is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Justler (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (Evilclown)*

Anyone know if the RPI equipped Wilwood kits are for front and rear, or just front? They only show two calipers in all their pictures. Maybe i'm just freaking out, looking at the low price and only seeing two rotors and calipers.


----------



## THE red rocket (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (Racer_X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer_X* »_
Yes, but the caliper carrier and calipers will bolt up to A2/A3 suspension, and you can use them with 4 lug 11.0" rotors from the G60 Corrado.
BTW, the dual piston Audi calipers look kind of cool, but they are really very heavy. You might also need a bigger master cylinder to use the dual piston Audi calipers. IMHO, those calipers aren't really much of an upgrade, just an expensive change that uses expensive pads and weighs enough to hurt handling.

_Modified by Racer_X at 3:03 PM 5-25-2003_


Thats funny.....you must be talking about something you don't have







I am running the girling "60" dual piston calipers on my 16v gti with autotech 11"corrado drilled/sloted rotors and they work GREAT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they are pretty heavy but have yet to "hurt my handling"







I got mine for $38 a pair w/carriers at "pick a part".
BTW autotech used to sell these calipers(with brakets) as an "upgrade" for vr6 brakes......so maybe they do work


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (GTI1-G60)*








That Brembo setup looks nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (euro90gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro90gtx* »_







That Brembo setup looks nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And with a total cost of aprox $900,-








All NEW!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (THE red rocket)*

Yea i paid the same for them to..You just have to kow where to look..But i havent installed them yet since i have g60 calipers on the car now. Mintex C-Tech pads SUCK by the way..I hate them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (GTI1-G60)*

the brembos set-up looks tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but one question to ask you, do brembo make a kit like your that is able to run 4 x100 11' rotors on a 15' rim?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (AZZ KIKR)*

No, this is the smallest size of disk.
The radius of the claw don't allow smaller disks.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: I want big brakes 4x100 (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_








Brembo 4pot, 305x28mm 4x100. (12.2inchx1.12inch.)
Min 16inch!
When you have a 256x20 or 280x20 than VW has brackets and it's a bold right on job.
Only you have to seek for a Seat dealer, this brake is used on the Seat Ibiza Curpa R! (wheelhub is Golf2/corrado)
But this Brembo 4pot is very standart, volvo/porsche/renault are using the big one.

How easy would this setup be to install on a MK3 Golf/Jetta.


----------

